# Who do you ship Null with?



## IAmNotAlpharius (Aug 2, 2021)

Anyone else ship Null? If so, who do you ship him with?


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Aug 2, 2021)

Your mom.


----------



## gata (Aug 2, 2021)

Autism

Second option: all of us~ UwU


----------



## Ramborambo (Aug 2, 2021)

Chantal. They are meant to be together.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Aug 2, 2021)

Epic Fedora Man said:


> Your mom.


I’m not into necrophilia myself but I won’t judge.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 2, 2021)

Barb.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Aug 2, 2021)

Ramborambo said:


> Chantal. They are meant to be together.


I’m Team Chantal myself.


----------



## $5.3 Million Dollars (Aug 2, 2021)

After having to visualize Chris raping his own mother Null is now asexual.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Aug 2, 2021)

Ethan Ralph, of course.


----------



## Peanut Butter in Peril (Aug 2, 2021)

That harem waiting for him at the Tranch.


----------



## Cyclonus (Aug 2, 2021)

Jessica Yaniv.


----------



## Pony! Hugger of People (Aug 2, 2021)

Obviously it's the mountain Jew, that's a level of obsession that's bound to end in love.



Alternatively,  Jersh stays a bitter lonely old man who only cares about his garden and his pigeons


----------



## Linkola's IT Guy (Aug 2, 2021)

Sophie Labelle


----------



## White Girl (Aug 2, 2021)

Brittany Venti.
They’d be able to look into each other’s eyes.


----------



## The Emperor Skeksis (Aug 2, 2021)

Aughra.


----------



## kinuee (Aug 2, 2021)

Ralph


----------



## eDove (Aug 2, 2021)

Theoretical Trad-Wife


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Aug 2, 2021)

Bill Cosby


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Aug 2, 2021)

Barb is single and ready to mingle now.


----------



## thhrang (Aug 2, 2021)

The concept of Anime in general. We all know Jersh secretly loves it.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Aug 2, 2021)

Anyone else ship Null? If so, who do you ship him with?


----------



## Tism the Return (Aug 2, 2021)

Chris-chan. Null is just tsundere about it.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Aug 2, 2021)

I ship Null with any Canon obese/Chubby anime girl with pink or red hair
Second OTP Null//Shitposting


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Aug 2, 2021)

Tism the Return said:


> Chris-chan. Null is just tsundere about it.


I can respect that. Null helping out Chris really is a good example of a tsundere. Let’s be honest an anime about the two of them would be quite wholesome if we left out some of the worst aspects of Chris… like the incest.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Aug 2, 2021)

Null is a sigma male.


----------



## D_Tractor (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Llama king (Aug 3, 2021)

A retarded kid


----------



## Book Thief (Aug 3, 2021)

Korone Inugami, because we know how much he _loves _Vtubers.


----------



## mister meaner (Aug 3, 2021)

Every single KF poster who isn't a retard


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Aug 3, 2021)

That insane chick who runs lolcow farms


----------



## Liquid Marlon (Aug 3, 2021)

That one Twitter tranny that tried to fuck him, they would have been perfect together.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Aug 3, 2021)

Definitely Kay from Kay’s Cooking or whatever it’s called.


----------



## Pruto (Aug 3, 2021)

Shotacon images


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Aug 4, 2021)

Banana peppers.


----------



## atleast3letterslong (Aug 4, 2021)

Me


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Aug 4, 2021)

Maybe Corinne, because she's kind of hot, but we know from her ebonics lawyer that her pussy isn't tight.


----------



## NigKid (Aug 4, 2021)

This dick


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Aug 4, 2021)

Book Thief said:


> Korone Inugami, because we know how much he _loves _Vtubers.


I can see them hate fucking.


mister meaner said:


> Every single KF poster who isn't a retard


So that’s like @AnOminous and maybe @Dyn.


biozeminadae1 said:


> Maybe Corinne, because she's kind of hot, but we know from her ebonics lawyer that her pussy isn't tight.


Would Null have an issue with that though?


----------



## Dyn (Aug 4, 2021)

IAmNotAlpharius said:


> So that’s like @AnOminous and maybe @Dyn.


AnOminous is retarded and I'm retarded too.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Aug 4, 2021)

Ralph. They are just so Tsundere together uWu


----------



## Varis (Aug 4, 2021)

Katsu, if anyone remembers that far back.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Aug 2, 2021)

Anyone else ship Null? If so, who do you ship him with?


----------



## JethroTullamore (Aug 4, 2021)

My Dick.


----------



## Kungfu Jim (Nov 2, 2021)

I personally think Null is a catch…I’d date him


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Nov 3, 2021)

Kungfu Jim said:


> I personally think Null is a catch…I’d date him


He’d probably make cute children, unlike the gunt.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Nov 3, 2021)

A cutee feedee gf.

Edit: A cute feedee gf with pretty feet and that would make good tradwife. I forgot his other criteria.


----------



## SomeDingus (Nov 3, 2021)

Me


----------



## Donutcapybara (Nov 3, 2021)

Me. I would kiss him


----------



## Lieutenant Rasczak (Dec 30, 2021)

Hiroshim00t, why?  Because I want to see the autism that comes of it.


----------



## draggs (Dec 30, 2021)

The only person worthy of Null's bussy 

Is Null


----------



## Iamtheknifechampion (Jan 3, 2022)

Ramborambo said:


> Chantal. They are meant to be together.


I honestly believe this. I don't remember what stream it was, but he got real defensive about people shipping him with her, and that all prove I need.


----------



## Kiwi Boer (Jan 3, 2022)

Bella. She and Null are the heathen couple that plotted to put Jesus in jail.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Jan 4, 2022)

Kiwi Boer said:


> Bella. She and Null are the heathen couple that plotted to put Jesus in jail.


She’s not fat or trad enough.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jan 4, 2022)

IAmNotAlpharius said:


> She’s not fat or trad enough.


Besides, she has foot fungi and is partially Hispanic; I doubt Null would wife a partial Hispanic imo...he'd seem to be more after Aryan/Slavic features.


----------



## Just A Fat Round Bird (Jan 4, 2022)

this, no need to elaborate further.


----------



## That Is Not Okay (Jan 4, 2022)

I am undecided. Haven't seen anyone on the forums who would fit Null yet.


----------

